# Dielectric went bad



## PlumberJake (Nov 15, 2010)

Went on a call Thursday. Older lady said her water heater was leaking/spraying water and she had to shut it down. I assumed the tank was leaking or maybe the t&p had went bad. Turns out the fip adapter had been sweat directly to the dielectric nipple on the tank. The original plumber must've gotten it too hot and melted the plastic away and it finally gave way 5 years later. It was a sears wh and after some time on the phone I got it condemned for her under warranty because the nipple immediately eggshaped with a wrench on it.

PS. If anyone has a info on how to better size pics to fit on the forum, let me know.


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

Im sure it was some one who told her Oh I can do that much cheaper!
Where at in MO are you Jake? Im near KC


----------



## PlumberJake (Nov 15, 2010)

Found a photo editing app for my phone. Will see if this looks better.

Mssp, mid-missouri boone, Cole, and callaway counties.

Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

PlumberJake said:


> Found a photo editing app for my phone. Will see if this looks better.
> 
> Mssp, mid-missouri boone, Cole, and callaway counties.
> 
> Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


 Looks like a scorching case of electrolysis to me.

The HO should be happy Sears is going to replace this under warranty, especially considering that direct connecting copper to galvanized nipples, even so called dielectric nipples is usually a warranty killer.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

That connection is legal in KY, which I despise.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

how did you fix it? 

picts


----------



## PlumberJake (Nov 15, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> how did you fix it?
> 
> picts


New wh.

Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


----------

